# Gepäckträger fur Canyon Grail CF SL 7.0



## PhilPriest86 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Biker, 

ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich meines neuen Grail CF SL von Canyon ... kennt irgendjemand einen Gepäckträger der sich an das Grail montieren lässt? 

Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal , Philipp


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2020)

Offiziell ist das nicht möglich Du kannst aber mit Klemmschellen arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Mai 2020)

Alu-Seatpost mit Topeak Road Bike Racks geht. Ist aber von Canyon vermutlich nicht freigegeben.


----------

